# Ticks etc



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

If you read http://www.caravanning4u.co.uk/dogdiseases.html

I do worry about taking Charlie Dog to the med or even South of Paris in the summer months.

What do others feel and do to try to potect their dogs ? other than Frontline and Stronghold.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

A year ago i was looking for some information about Leishomanias.
The senior vet of the practise had a little information but it was DA Burleigh on this site who provided such graphic information that i never did undertake my intended trip to Spain. So any question any subject try MHF first.

Point of post is that now i notice products at my (Slip...the dog,s) vet practise that quite expensively counter (individually,of course) all of the infections listed in your link.

I think i would be careful and learn what causes the illness and then judge if the veterinary chemical business has found yet another loophole through which it can exploit a worried public.

Post script to my story is that after reading DAB's reports i e'mailed the friend in Spain to tell him to destroy all the animals in his rescue shelter before he himself became infected and died.

Not sure if he is dead or just no longer wants me to visit.

Nick


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Forgot to insert a photo of the old boy trying his hardest to contract some horrible French dog's disease. 
One at a time please.
France Passion Cognac this Spring

Nick


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

A few weeks ago while in France old Charlie boy did make a new French friend and got quite close, now if she had spent the summer sunning herself on the South coast perhaps he could have come home with more than he went.

But has all doggy people will understand they would rather catch something than their best friend.

I have talked to the vet but his reply was on the lines "I would'nt take my dog south of Paris." not that helpful


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

There are some diseases our pets can get but we have our Springe Jabulile treated with Frontline and Stronghold and got the collar for Leishmaniosis (? spelling) whilst at Benicassim (at the Vets) in Spain.
Jabulile has been to Provence, Alps, West France, Mid France well almost all over France.

We try not to go in Forests because of the ticks, we brush her every night to check for tics, we have a good tick remover object which you can get here now, its at our vets but we originally got it in France. Sh did pick up a couple of tics in the Alsace a few years ago now, I think the first year she went but we got those out PRONTO , sufferred no problems. She has picked up more ticks on Dartmoor than abroad.

The other thing to look out, for are the Processionary Caterpillas as they can be deadly and are found where the pine trees are Feb/Apr time. So don't have the dog off the lead so that you can pull them out of harms way. We did see several in Spain and Jabu went around one lot at Cabo d Palos in Spain, phew close shave but she didn't seem interested. Trying to eat one wouldn't have been a good idea!

Still all in all we are glad to have our dog with us and she enjoys her travels. The vets in UK will put you off but you can buy what is required before you go eg. Stronghold and if they don't have the collar buy one over there.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Rita 

I would rather become ill than Charlie. With our vet being quite anti it does put you off, but he loves the van and being a rescue we would never put him in kennels anyway it would be leaving a member of the family and that would spoil our trips.

Being a cross greyhound he lives for running and I love to watch him, however if he picks up a scent hes gone, always comes back in his time and I am careful where I let him off but I have had heart stopping occasions when hes bolted accross roads, for this very reason alot of owners don't let them off which I can fully understand. I would be devastated if anything happened but is the dog better off having a shorter life but happy and at times allowed to be a dog or a long but imprisoned one on a lead?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi again takeaflight,

I agree its lovely to see our pets running around, we love Jabulile to be FREE, but where we think there will be a problem we have her on a lead. Thats if we think there a processionary caterpillars around. She is pretty good and will come back if called so try to prevent her straying from the path.........doesen't always work mind you  

In hot weather she prefers the lakes, streams and fountains  she is in her element, although she isn't adverse to muddy puddles either  we then use the MH's external shower. I can remember at one aire the river was very low and she was just dying to be in it, we kept saying no but in the end she just couldn't resist it and dived into the mud! and wallowed  She certainly needed a shower after that. Everyone around just laughed!

As Jabulile loves her freedom we try to make up for the days where she can't run free and find places for her to do so. We find lots of beaches and even if there are signs no dogs if we go early or late usually find the French/Spanish ignoring the signs.


----------

